# Barra giratoria que produce palabras



## NAHUEL_15_33 (Sep 28, 2009)

bueno aqui va mi duda la verdad que no tengo ni idea de como se llama el proyecto pero lo que se es que estaria muy bueno hacerlo. la idea es formar un reloj analogico mientras se mueve una barra con leds a travez de un motor.tambien podria ser una palabra o lo que ssea..¡¡ la cosa es que no tengfo la mas palida idea de como hacerlo y si alguien me puede dar una manitotaria re bueno lo unico que yo encontre sobre esto es una pagina pero no dice como hacerlo aqui les dejo el link buee.. desde ya gracias..
http://propellerclock.soubry.net/


----------



## arrivaellobo (Sep 28, 2009)

Yo vi relojes de esos en vivo y en directo, y son impresionantes. He estado investigando un poco y encontré esto http://www.metricmind.com/clock/clock.htm. Espero que no salga disparado el circuito si lo monto... 

Encontre esto tambien : http://www.bobblick.com/techref/projects/propclock/propclock.html
Espero que te ayude


----------



## NAHUEL_15_33 (Sep 28, 2009)

muchas gracias toodo sirve


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 28, 2009)

Hay en el foro un largooooooo post de "Anthony123" sobre el tema, no recuerdo exactamente el nombre del post.

Edit:
Lo encontre

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/algoritmo-nombre-and-pov-led-11184/


----------



## NAHUEL_15_33 (Sep 28, 2009)

ok coomo se busca los usuarios?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 28, 2009)

simplemente hay que tener en cuenta ... todo!!!

la velocidad de giro del ventilador, todo de todooooo

es mucho trabajo para mi

saludos.


----------

